# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Kegiatan KOI's >  3rd FEIKOI GROW OUT " MIYATAKE RULE "

## luki

3rd FEIKOI GROW OUT: THE MIYATAKE RULE

Sudah sering Hiroshi Miyatake berkunjung ke Indonesia. Terakhir dia bahkan membatalkan semua acaranya di Jepang hanya untuk menjadi juri pada 4th KOIs Festival 2010. Begitu penting Indonesia baginya, tetapi begitu kecil perhatian yang diberikan kepadanya.  Kita bahkan acap mengoloknya sebagai penangkar tua yang koi-nya tidak bisa tumbuh besar. Miyatake memang dikenal piawai menjadikan koi finish tetapi untuk koi  koi jumbo, mohon maaf, mungkin masih bisa dihitung dengan jari.

Marahkah Miyatake-san dengan model penghinaan seperti itu? Hell, No!! Dia bahkan menanggapinya dengan tertawa. Entah apa yang ada di benaknya, jangan  jangan dia tertawa lantaran tidak mengerti bahan olokan yang ditujukan kepadanya.

Tetapi diluar pengetahuan kami, dia menyimpan sesuatu. Sepertinya dia menyimpan emosi dengan predikat yang melekat kepadanya. Diam  diam dia membeli indukan betina Sanke berukuran 85 cm dari Sakai Fish Farm dari garis keturunan Shining Rose. Di Sakai juga dia melengkapinya dengan pejantan 78 cm dari keturunan Yamato. Keduanya langsung dijodohkan. Dia juga membeli indukan showa baru berukuran 88cm  dari Seijuro yang kemudian dikawinkan dengan pejantan terbaik Miyatake berukuran  75 cm. Tanpa banyak bicara dia mencoba menciptakan generasi baru dari Miyatake. Indonesia memberikan pelajaran kepadanya bahwa tuntutan terhadap kualitas koi yang semakin meningkat harus direspon dengan positif.

Waktu berjalan cepat. Ketika merasa siap dengan karyanya, dia memanggil Soegianto  san yang ketika itu kembali berkunjung ke Jepang. Dengan penuh percaya diri dia menunjukan maha karya terbarunya: Amazing Nishikigoi!! Yang mengejutkan dia langsung berucap: Bawa ini ke Indonesia dan bikin acara Grow Out. Kalau tidak, jangan ambil satu ekor pun koi  koi ini

Kita akan melihat Miyatake yang lain ketika melihat keindahan koi  koi tosai ini. Tetapi kita tidak sendirian. Adalah Youichi Taniguchi yang tidak mampu mengeluarkan sepatah katapun ketika kepadanya ditunjukan foto  foto koi ini. Ketika akhirnya sang rookie ini berucap yang keluar adalah kalimat: Saya tidak menyangka Miyatake melesat pesat sejauh ini

Miyatake san berterimakasih kepada Indonesia yang menginsipirasinya untuk menjadi lebih baik. Ucapan terimakasihnya dia buat dalam bentuk memberikan lompatan dahsyat karya ciptanya untuk menjadi koleksi penggemar koi Indonesia.          



TATA CARA KEGIATAN

1. 	Kegiatan GO berlangsung 4 bulan selama periode  Agustus Hingga  Desember  2010
2. 	Selama kegiatan semua koi digabung dalam kolam berkapasitas 150 ton di Sersan Bajuri, Bandung.
3. 	Koi boleh berpindah tangan dan tetap diikusertakan dalam penjurian tetapi harus dikonfirmasi secara terbuka dalam forum
4. 	Partisipan dipersilakan melihat perkembangan koi setiap saat tetapi tidak boleh diangkat untuk meminimumkan risiko stress 
5. 	Partisipan yang sudah mendaftar dan melakukan pembayaran tidak dapat mengundurkan diri dari kegiatan ini dan meminta uang kembali dengan alasan apapun
6. 	Setelah periode kegiatan selesai, koi akan dinilai dan pemenang ditentukan berdasarkan kriteria baku yang digunakan pada kontes. Tata cara penjurian diumumkan dalam bagian lain pengumuman ini  


PARTISIPAN

Penggemar koi di seluruh Indonesia yang tergabung dalam forum KOI-S maupun yang berada diluar forum. Calon partisipan yang tidak aktif di forum dapat meminta jasa pihak ketiga yang aktif di forum untuk melakukan semua proses yang berkaitan dengan partisipasi pada kegiatan ini.


SPESIFIKASI KOI

Koi yang dipertandingkan terdiri atas dua varietas: Sanke dan Showa, dengan spesifikasi berikut: 

Sanke
Keterangan	: Tosai
Ukuran		: 22 cm
Breeder		: Miyatake Koi Farm
Indukan	: Betina, 85 cm, bloodline Sakai Shining Rose
		  Pejantan, 78 cm, bloodline  Sakai Yamato
Jumlah		: 40 ekor

Showa
Keterangan	:  Tosai
Ukuran		:  23 Cm
Breeder		: Miyatake Koi Farm
Indukan	: Betina, 88cm, bloodline Seijuro
		  Pejantan, 75 cm, bloodline Miyatake
Jumlah		: 23 ekor

KOLAM
Kolam yang digunakan untuk kegiatan ini memiliki spesifikasi teknis sebagai berikut:

Volume		: 150 ton
Dimensi	: 12x6x2 m 
Chamber	: 2x1,5 x2 m


PAKAN & SUPLEMEN

Taniguchi Koi Food: Max  Grow Up dan Special - Color atau pakan yang sekelas
Zagro Bactery atau yang sekelas


GARANSI

Apabila selama masa kegiatan, ada koi yang cacat atau mati maka akan digantikan dengan koi lain yang belum terpilih atau uang kembali bila semua koi sudah terpilih.


 AGENDA

30/07/10  02/08/10, Sosialisasi Kegiatan
02/08/10  03/08/10, Open House
03/08/10  30/11/10, Pemilihan Koi
03/08/10  01/12/10, Periode Pembayaran & Pelaksanaan GO 
02/12/10  02/12/10, Periode Penjurian & Pengumuman Pemenang
02/12/10  17/12/10, Pengambilan/Pengiriman Koi


TATA CARA PEMILIHAN KOI

Pemilihan Koi akan dilakukan dalam dua tahap dan semua dilakukan dengan cara first come first serve,
dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:

1. 	Pemilihan dilakukan mulai tanggal 3 Agustus 2010 pada pukul 12.00 PM ( WIB / GMT + 7 ) waktu server dan ditutup hingga batas akhir kegiatan GO (24 jam sebelum waktu penilaian) atau lebih cepat bila seluruh koi sudah terpilih 
2. 	Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi.
3. 	Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 3 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.
4.   Harga koi ditetapkan Rp. 7.500.000 per ekor (untuk anggota KOIs) dan Rp.8.500.000 per ekor (untuk  non anggota) 
5. 	Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara


OPEN HOUSE:

Calon peserta dipersilakan melihat langsung koi  koi sebelum pemilihan. Selama periode Open House ini, peserta diperkenankan memilih koi dengan ketentuan sebagai berikut:
1. 	Masa Open House resmi berlaku sejak foto koi ditayangkan dan berakhir tepat sebelum pemilihan (03/08/10)
2. 	Pemilihan koi pada masa open house hanya dapat dilakukan satu hari pada tanggal 02/08/10), pada pukul 12.00 PM Waktu Server Kois ( WIB / GMT + 7 )  dan berakhir tepat sebelum pemilihan (03/08/10) Jam 11.59 PM Waktu server  ( WIB / GMT + 7 ) .
3. 	Pemilihan selama masa open house ditentukan berdasarkan metode first come first serve, atau yang pertama kali posting pilihan ikan setelah waktu yang ditentukan ditetapkan sebagai pemilik.
4. 	Bagi peserta yang tidak aktif di forum bisa dibantu peserta yang lain, dan yang membantu (joki) hanya bisa membantu 3 nama dengan maksimal 3 ekor / orang.
5.    Pilihan dilakukan dengan cara posting kode koi.
6. 	Harga koi pada masa open house ditetapkan Rp.10.000.000 per ekor 
7. 	Koi sah menjadi milik calon peserta setelah dikonfirmasi Penyelenggara


PEMBAYARAN:

1. 	Pembayaran bisa dilakukan tunai atau dapat dicicil.
2. 	Pembayaran tunai akan mendapatkan cash discount sebesar 5%
3. 	Pembayaran cicilan ditetapkan dengan cara: (a). Pembayaran Pertama,  50%, dilakukan selambat  lambatnya 7 (tujuh) hari setelah booking; (b). Pembayaran kedua, 25%, dilakukan selambat  lambatnya satu bulan setelah booking; (c). Pembayaran ketiga, 25%, dilakukan selambat  lambatnya satu bulan setelah pembayaran kedua
4. 	Pembayaran sudah harus lunas sebelum koi dikirim/diambil
5. 	Apabila hingga 7 (tujuh) hari setelah periode penjurian koi belum lunas, maka Penyelenggara berhak melelang koi tersebut di forum. Kelebihan hasil lelang setelah dikurangi jumlah yang telah dibayar akan dikembalikan ke Partisipan
6. 	Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara menyebut nickname di forum dan kode koi. 
7. 	Pembayaran dilakukan dengan cara tunai atau transfer ke rekening:
BCA Cabang Ujung menteng
A/C No. 624 0446  055
a/n Mustika dewi




 JURI
Hiroshi Miyatake

TATA CARA PENJURIAN

Juri akan memilih tiga ekor koi dari masing  masing varietas untuk mendapatkan Juara I, II, dan III untuk masing  masing varietas. 

Juara I masing  masing varietas akan bertanding memperrebutkan gelar grand champion & reserve grand champion

Juri juga memilih 2 ekor koi diluar yang terpilih di atas untuk menjadi kandidat Best Tategoi I &  II

Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku dalam setiap kontes


HADIAH
-	Untuk juara I,II dan III setiap varietas akan mendapat  hadiah berupa 1 ekor ikan.
-	Untuk Grand Champion dan Reserved GC akan mendapatkan Voucher dari pihak penyelenggara yang nominal nya akan di tentukan kemudian.

FEE

10% dari hasil GO ini akan diserahkan ke KOIs dan akan digunakan untuk kepentingan pengembangan komunitas koi



LAIN  LAIN

Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam Rule of The Game akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

----------


## wen

Gak sabar menanti...

----------


## luki

MIYATAKE SANKE :















MIYATAKE SHOWA :

----------


## Soegianto

trim om luki ....
utk mempermudah melihat fisik koinya sy sedang uploadkan video ikan yang akan di GO.
sabar yah........

----------


## Koi Lovers

akhirnya........GO mautnya keluar juga deh......
showa dan sanke yang dahsyat.....
nggg pilih yang mana yaa.....

----------


## Zone

Wah bagus2 ikannya.....

----------


## Soegianto

koi mania ini video koi nya ....

----------


## Zone

> koi mania ini video koi nya ....
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/video/video....35924789778973


videomua cukup jelas om.. sangat membantu buat liat ikan-ikannya. jadi makin ngiler aja......

----------


## Zone

> videomua cukup jelas om.. sangat membantu buat liat ikan-ikannya. jadi makin ngiler aja......


videonya* salah ketik maaf

----------


## ad666

manstab . . . . . sayang . . mendekati lebaran . . dana dialokasikan untuk mudik . . T_T

----------


## abiserpong

Sudah lama ditunggu ......... benar manstab.

----------


## Soegianto

> manstab . . . . . sayang . . mendekati lebaran . . dana dialokasikan untuk mudik . . T_T


pakai easy pay mas hehe

----------


## koi_vj

Wow...nice sanke and showa....
easy pay? bisa gesek ya om sugi?....

----------


## wen

> pakai easy pay mas hehe


Wah racun nih, Tergoda...  ::

----------


## Soegianto

> Wow...nice sanke and showa....
> easy pay? bisa gesek ya om sugi?....


yg mau pakai card bs hub sy 0811151696
tks

----------


## iyos

wah,,,seijuro.bloodline bagus nie pk fei,sy pernah apresiasi seijuro disini,kecil2 body dah keker+kualitas warna yg bagus jg gk berubah kuning meski digeber color...

----------


## chivas

ikuuttt...ikannya bgs2 nih....
sukses gan...

----------


## pemula

> yg mau pakai card bs hub sy 0811151696
> tks


wkwkwkwk.... gesek trus...., titip gesek aja di tempat saya om....(ryan)

----------


## Soegianto

> wkwkwkwk.... gesek trus...., titip gesek aja di tempat saya om....(ryan)


hahaha jadi malu memang rencananya begitu..........hehehe
tks buat supoort dr koi mania

----------


## mrbunta

loh. kan udah di sediakan easy pay by feikoi. 
cicilan 6bulan tanpa bunga
hehehehe

----------


## abiserpong

Hari ini* PEMILIHAN MASA OPEN HOUSE*, jangan lupa ...... siap - siap dengan pilihannya .........

2. Pemilihan koi pada masa open house hanya dapat dilakukan satu hari pada tanggal *02/08/10), pada pukul 12.00 PM Waktu Server Kois* ( WIB / GMT + 7 ) dan berakhir tepat sebelum pemilihan (03/08/10) Jam 11.59 PM Waktu server ( WIB / GMT + 7 ) .

----------


## luki



----------


## Ajik Raffles

Salut buat Tim Pengembangan Forum KOI's
Semakin bertambah greget penampilannya....
Setelah Live Show pada Semarang Show mendatang, sekarang live di kegiatan KOI's
Congrat om Beryl, om Luki, om Yudhi, om h3lnik....

----------


## Soegianto

> Salut buat Tim Pengembangan Forum KOI's
> Semakin bertambah greget penampilannya....
> Setelah Live Show pada Semarang Show mendatang, sekarang live di kegiatan KOI's
> Congrat om Beryl, om Luki, om Yudhi, om h3lnik....


top deh buat semuanya..
wacananya di kolam go nanti bs on line ke forum..............tp wacana nih

----------


## Zone

22, 33, 39, 56, 59 -Zone (Wilson)-

----------


## Zone

22, 33, 39, 56, 59 -Zone (Wilson)- jakarta

----------


## Soegianto

pak rasito no 13 dan 62

----------


## Soegianto

no 38 an pak slamet

----------


## abiserpong

*G O Miyatake Sanke ( no. 1 -40 ), Showa ( no. 41 - 63 ) yang sudah terpilih :*

*Masa Open House ( harga 10 jt )*, 
tanggal 02/08/10, pada pukul 12.00 PM Waktu Server Kois ( WIB / GMT + 7 ) dan berakhir tepat sebelum pemilihan (03/08/10) Jam 11.59 PM Waktu server ( WIB / GMT + 7 ) .

1. Sanke no. 22, by zone ( wilson ).
2. Sanke no. 33, by zone ( wilson ).
3. Sanke no. 39, by zone ( wilson ).
4. Showa no. 56, by zone ( wilson ).
5. Showa no. 59, by zone ( wilson ).
6. Sanke no. 13, by pak Rasito.
7. Showa no. 62, by pak Rasito.
8. Sanke no. 38, by pak Slamet.

----------


## Anton Sukoco

om...kalo gak salah di Video
itu ada tancho sankenya yach???....
mau dong di kasih tahu....

----------


## luki

> om...kalo gak salah di Video
> itu ada tancho sankenya yach???....
> mau dong di kasih tahu....


Tancho Sanke itu salah satu dari ikan untuk hadiah kegiatan ini Om......

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Saya kira di buat GO atau di jual tersendiri....
Kalo iya...mau dong!!

----------


## Soegianto

> Saya kira di buat GO atau di jual tersendiri....
> Kalo iya...mau dong!!


pesan nya untuk hadiah pak tp dibesarkan dikolam go.............

----------


## koi_vj

Brum...Brum...

----------


## Soegianto

no 40 pah riadi

----------


## abiserpong

*G O Miyatake Sanke ( no. 1 -40 ), Showa ( no. 41 - 63 ) yang sudah terpilih :*

*Masa Open House ( harga 10 jt )*, 
tanggal 02/08/10, pada pukul 12.00 PM Waktu Server Kois ( WIB / GMT + 7 ) dan berakhir tepat sebelum pemilihan (03/08/10) Jam 11.59 PM Waktu server ( WIB / GMT + 7 ) .

1. Sanke no. 22, by zone ( wilson ).
2. Sanke no. 33, by zone ( wilson ).
3. Sanke no. 39, by zone ( wilson ).
4. Showa no. 56, by zone ( wilson ).
5. Showa no. 59, by zone ( wilson ).
6. Sanke no. 13, by pak Rasito.
7. Showa no. 62, by pak Rasito.
8. Sanke no. 38, by pak Slamet.


*Masa Tahap II* ,
Harga koi ditetapkan Rp. 7.500.000 per ekor (untuk anggota KOIs) dan Rp.8.500.000 per ekor (untuk non anggota)

9. Sanke no.40, by pak Riadi.

----------


## Soegianto

> *G O Miyatake Sanke ( no. 1 -40 ), Showa ( no. 41 - 63 ) yang sudah terpilih :*
> 
> *Masa Open House ( harga 10 jt )*, 
> tanggal 02/08/10, pada pukul 12.00 PM Waktu Server Kois ( WIB / GMT + 7 ) dan berakhir tepat sebelum pemilihan (03/08/10) Jam 11.59 PM Waktu server ( WIB / GMT + 7 ) .
> 
> 1. Sanke no. 22, by zone ( wilson ).
> 2. Sanke no. 33, by zone ( wilson ).
> 3. Sanke no. 39, by zone ( wilson ).
> 4. Showa no. 56, by zone ( wilson ).
> ...


tks up datenya om abi

----------


## abiserpong

> tks up datenya om abi


Siap om soegi .......

*G O Miyatake Sanke ( no. 1 -40 ), Showa ( no. 41 - 63 ) yang sudah terpilih :*

*Masa Open House ( harga 10 jt )*, 
tanggal 02/08/10, pada pukul 12.00 PM Waktu Server Kois ( WIB / GMT + 7 ) dan berakhir tepat sebelum pemilihan (03/08/10) Jam 11.59 PM Waktu server ( WIB / GMT + 7 ) .

1. Sanke no. 22, by zone ( wilson ).
2. Sanke no. 33, by zone ( wilson ).
3. Sanke no. 39, by zone ( wilson ).
4. Showa no. 56, by zone ( wilson ).
5. Showa no. 59, by zone ( wilson ).
6. Sanke no. 13, by pak Rasito.
7. Showa no. 62, by pak Rasito.
8. Sanke no. 38, by pak Slamet.


*Masa Tahap II* ,
Harga koi ditetapkan *Rp. 7.500.000* per ekor (untuk anggota KOIs) dan *Rp.8.500.000* per ekor (untuk non anggota)

9. Sanke no.40, by pak Riadi. ( non anggota ).

----------


## iyos

seijuro 49

----------


## Soegianto

no7 iggy,,,,,,

----------


## Soegianto

34 atas nama slamet k

----------


## luki

*G O Miyatake Sanke ( no. 1 -40 ), Showa ( no. 41 - 63 ) yang sudah terpilih :*

*Masa Open House ( harga 10 jt )*, 
tanggal 02/08/10, pada pukul 12.00 PM Waktu Server Kois ( WIB / GMT + 7 ) dan berakhir tepat sebelum pemilihan (03/08/10) Jam 11.59 PM Waktu server ( WIB / GMT + 7 ) .

1. Sanke no. 22, by zone ( wilson ).
2. Sanke no. 33, by zone ( wilson ).
3. Sanke no. 39, by zone ( wilson ).
4. Showa no. 56, by zone ( wilson ).
5. Showa no. 59, by zone ( wilson ).
6. Sanke no. 13, by Rasito.
7. Showa no. 62, by Rasito.
8. Sanke no. 38, by  Slamet.


*Masa Tahap II* ,
Harga koi ditetapkan *Rp. 7.500.000* per ekor (untuk anggota KOIs) dan *Rp.8.500.000* per ekor (untuk non anggota)

9.   Sanke no.40, by pak Riadi.
10. Showa no. 49, by Iyos
11. Sanke no. 07, by Iggy
12. Sanke no. 34, by Slamet K

----------


## luki

*Yang Masih Available :*

*MIYATAKE SANKE :*













*MIYATAKE SHOWA :*

----------


## Koi-Koi

Showa 58

Tq

----------


## abiserpong

> Showa 58
> 
> Tq


Bakal Showa bagus om .........  :Thumb:

----------


## Soegianto

mengundang teman2 visit kemarin sy dr bandung pertumbuhan ikan nya baik banget montok2
minggu depan rencananya sy ke bandung lg utk ambil videonya
tks

----------


## Robby Iwan

> Showa 58
> 
> Tq


waduh keduluan euy.. no.58 calon showa top

----------


## Koi-Koi

> Bakal Showa bagus om .........


Tq om Abi, 
Maaf kemarin di Serpong saya gak tau kalo ada moderator Koi's disitu.
Sekalian salam kenal.

----------


## Teddy

> Tq om Abi, 
> Maaf kemarin di Serpong saya gak tau kalo ada moderator Koi's disitu.
> Sekalian salam kenal.


waduh jgn2 gak tahu ada chairman kois jg tuh hadir.he.he..  :: 
wah ketinggalan berita nich jd gak hadir.. ::

----------


## luki

*G O Miyatake Sanke ( no. 1 -40 ), Showa ( no. 41 - 63 ) yang sudah terpilih :*

*Masa Open House ( harga 10 jt )*, 
tanggal 02/08/10, pada pukul 12.00 PM Waktu Server Kois ( WIB / GMT + 7 ) dan berakhir tepat sebelum pemilihan (03/08/10) Jam 11.59 PM Waktu server ( WIB / GMT + 7 ) .

1. Sanke no. 22, by zone ( wilson ).
2. Sanke no. 33, by zone ( wilson ).
3. Sanke no. 39, by zone ( wilson ).
4. Showa no. 56, by zone ( wilson ).
5. Showa no. 59, by zone ( wilson ).
6. Sanke no. 13, by Rasito.
7. Showa no. 62, by Rasito.
8. Sanke no. 38, by  Slamet.


*Masa Tahap II* ,
Harga koi ditetapkan *Rp. 7.500.000* per ekor (untuk anggota KOI’s) dan *Rp.8.500.000* per ekor (untuk non anggota)

9.   Sanke no.40, by pak Riadi.
10. Showa no. 49, by Iyos
11. Sanke no. 07, by Iggy
12. Sanke no. 34, by Slamet K
13. Showa no. 58, by Koi-Koi

----------


## luki

*Yang Masih Available :*

*MIYATAKE SANKE :*













*MIYATAKE SHOWA :*

----------


## Soegianto

update 24 augt 2010
http://www.facebook.com/video/video....42394112465374

----------


## Soegianto

update 24 agustus (2)
http://www.facebook.com/video/video....42424632462322

----------


## engky

ngiler mode ni

----------


## Soegianto

no 41 an bpk tedy

----------


## luki

update 24 augt 2010

----------


## luki

update 24 agustus (2)

----------


## luki

*G O Miyatake Sanke ( no. 1 -40 ), Showa ( no. 41 - 63 ) yang sudah terpilih :*

*Masa Open House ( harga 10 jt )*, 
tanggal 02/08/10, pada pukul 12.00 PM Waktu Server Kois ( WIB / GMT + 7 ) dan berakhir tepat sebelum pemilihan (03/08/10) Jam 11.59 PM Waktu server ( WIB / GMT + 7 ) .

1. Sanke no. 22, by zone ( wilson ).
2. Sanke no. 33, by zone ( wilson ).
3. Sanke no. 39, by zone ( wilson ).
4. Showa no. 56, by zone ( wilson ).
5. Showa no. 59, by zone ( wilson ).
6. Sanke no. 13, by Rasito.
7. Showa no. 62, by Rasito.
8. Sanke no. 38, by  Slamet.


*Masa Tahap II* ,
Harga koi ditetapkan *Rp. 7.500.000* per ekor (untuk anggota KOI’s) dan *Rp.8.500.000* per ekor (untuk non anggota)

9.   Sanke no.40, by pak Riadi.
10. Showa no. 49, by Iyos
11. Sanke no. 07, by Iggy
12. Sanke no. 34, by Slamet K
13. Showa no. 58, by Koi-Koi
14. Showa no. 41, by Tedy

----------


## Soegianto

no 51 atas nama rizal
tks

----------


## e4gler4y

> no 41 an bpk tedy


Mohon maaf sebelumnya. Saya memang sempat booking langsung lewat P Soegi, tapi dikarenakan satu dan lain hal saya terpaksa cancel bookingan saya. Sayangnya sudah sempat tayang di forum. Mohon maaf sekali lagi, tolong bookingan saya atas Showa no 41 ini dicancel. 
Terima kasih banyak. Salam,

Teddy

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Mau nanya sanke yg di detik ke 12 , itu no brp Ya ? kayaknya berminat nih ? atau showa kindai di detik 43 / 44 ? 
btw nanya dulu ya...

Thx b4

Dony

1. Sanke no. 22, by zone ( wilson ).
2. Sanke no. 33, by zone ( wilson ).
3. Sanke no. 39, by zone ( wilson ).
4. Showa no. 56, by zone ( wilson ).
5. Showa no. 59, by zone ( wilson ).
6. Sanke no. 13, by Rasito.
7. Showa no. 62, by Rasito.
8. Sanke no. 38, by  Slamet.


*Masa Tahap II* ,
Harga koi ditetapkan *Rp. 7.500.000* per ekor (untuk anggota KOI’s) dan *Rp.8.500.000* per ekor (untuk non anggota)

9.   Sanke no.40, by pak Riadi.
10. Showa no. 49, by Iyos
11. Sanke no. 07, by Iggy
12. Sanke no. 34, by Slamet K
13. Showa no. 58, by Koi-Koi
14. Showa no. 41, by Tedy[/QUOTE]

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> update 24 agustus (2)


Mau nanya

Sanke yg di detik 12 itu no brp ya ?  atau showa kindai di detik 43 / 44 ?
kyknya berminat nih

nanya dulu ya ? boleh Dong ?

Thx

Dony

----------


## Soegianto

kalau tdk salah detik 12 no 34 dan detik 43 no 62 
tks

----------


## Soegianto

mohon ijin dari moderator dan peserta go
karena sesuatu hal sy bermaksud memindahkan acara ini ke kolam baru  di bandung yg rencananya akan selesai pembangunannya di bulan ocktober ini.
dengan vasilitas yg lebih baik dengan harapan ikan akan tumbuh lebih baik,
tks

----------


## Koi-Koi

> mohon ijin dari moderator dan peserta go
> karena sesuatu hal sy bermaksud memindahkan acara ini ke kolam baru  di bandung yg rencananya akan selesai pembangunannya di bulan ocktober ini.
> dengan vasilitas yg lebih baik dengan harapan ikan akan tumbuh lebih baik,
> tks


Setuju Om Sugi, biar ikannya tambah guede

----------


## Zone

semoga setelah dipindahkan lebih dashyat hasilnya om....

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Pak Soegi, saya sih setuju aja Pak.

----------


## Soegianto

> Pak Soegi, saya sih setuju aja Pak.


sip tks pak

----------


## Soegianto

ikan GO ini sudah pindah ke ciparay di kolam baru pada tanggal 7 november 2010
kondisi saat ini ikan grow dengan baik, baik body maupun warna. 
dibwah ini video diambil 7 nov '10. 
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...90882&v=photos

----------


## Soegianto

> ikan GO ini sudah pindah ke ciparay di kolam baru pada tanggal 7 november 2010
> kondisi saat ini ikan grow dengan baik, baik body maupun warna. 
> dibwah ini video diambil 7 nov '10. 
> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?...90882&v=photos


sorry ralat, link nya : http://www.facebook.com/video/video....59836110721174

----------


## Koi-Koi

Wah ikannya keren keren

----------


## Soegianto

> Wah ikannya keren keren


tks pak b uat all bs banyak yg pergi show dr bets ini

----------


## Koi Lovers

makin montok setelah pindah kolam...
mantab tab tab tab tabbbb 
3 jempol buat yg ngadain event (mau dikasi 4,tp sy jatuh,jd 3 aja  ::  ) 

selamat buat para peserta

----------


## Soegianto

> makin montok setelah pindah kolam...
> mantab tab tab tab tabbbb 
> 3 jempol buat yg ngadain event (mau dikasi 4,tp sy jatuh,jd 3 aja  ) 
> 
> selamat buat para peserta


5 jempul dong....request hihihi

----------


## Soegianto

penjurian 15 desember 2010
tks

----------


## Soegianto

Hasil penjurian 15 des 2010
Juri ...miyatake,taniguchi,umeda
Ciparay 12pm
Sanke 29  juara 1 
Sanke 25 juara 2
Sanke 10 juara 3
sanke 22 tategoi 1 
sanke 30 tategoi 2 
sanke 13 tategoi 3 

Miyatake price 14,34
Tani guci price 26,33
Umeda price 33

Showa 48 juara 1
Showa 45 juara 2
Showa. 60 juara 3

Showa 63 tategoi 1
Showa 50 tategoi 2
Showa 44 tategoi 3

Miyatake price 62
Umeda price 47
Taniguci price 49

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Wadow lupa, hr penjurian euy...... Wah dapet miyatake prize nih  ::

----------


## iyos

> Wadow lupa, hr penjurian euy...... Wah dapet miyatake prize nih


wah selamat om ya..??n thx infonya pk fei,,,

----------


## luki



----------


## Koi-Koi

Om penyelenggara. Pengambilan/pengiriman ikan bagaimana nih.

----------


## luki

> Om penyelenggara. Pengambilan/pengiriman ikan bagaimana nih.


bisa langsug dengan Pak Soegi Om......

0811151696 atau 081399119933

----------


## Soegianto

> Om penyelenggara. Pengambilan/pengiriman ikan bagaimana nih.


nanti diaturpak tks

----------

